# Controlar 4 motores paso a paso por el puerto paralelo



## Cristian_Libres (Jul 6, 2007)

Hola a todos los del foro, como les anticipé necesito controlar 4 motores paso a paso a traves del puerto paralelo de la Pc. La verdad lo vi en muchos lados pero la mayoria me da a utilizar el SAA1027 y este es muy dificil de encontrar en las cercanias donde vivo. Si alguien tiene alguna información por favor haganmela saber.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 6, 2007)

Hola. Lo más simple es usar un multiplexado del puerto de datos que tiene 8 bits a 16 bits. Después manejás cada bobina de los motores con un transistor darlington, sin puente H. Generalmente tenés 4 bobinas por motor, y si multiplexas el puerto a 16 bits estás en la capacidad justa. Usás un bit del puerto de control para controlar el multiplexado.
Para miltiplexar usas algún integrado que tenga varios latch's


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

trabaje con algo como lo que mencionas yo use un 74hc245 creo que es ese. el punto es que es un buffer de 8 bits
osea usas 4 bits para el control de las bobinas del motor que debera ser unipolar y los otro cuatro bits que sobran los usas para comandar los 4 integrados correspondientes a cada motor(los que mencione anteriormnte) es decir con un un bit seleccionas el integrafo y refrescas los datos del motor corres`pondiente y lugo seleccionas otro y refrescas sus datos correespondientes y asi con los cuatro
espero te sirva de algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Tal vez te lo envien Contra reembolso

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## anfis (Jul 9, 2007)

Te dejo un PDF que tal ves te sirva.


----------

